# How has music helped you?



## Helios276 (Jul 6, 2016)

How has music helped you? Music not only gives me joy and a place to escape, but , it's medication for really dark days as well.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 6, 2016)

It's going to one day save me from the crippling 9-5 job, so I guess it's pretty helpful.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 6, 2016)

well that's good! Be careful of record companies though.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 6, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> well that's good! Be careful of record companies though.


I know a bastard when I seebone.


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 7, 2016)

Helps pass the time when reading a lot of news/posts online.  Plus a lot of new age stuff provides sort of a "white noise" background to help me fall asleep at night.


----------



## lyar (Jul 7, 2016)

It helps drown out the voices that tell me to do things.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Jul 7, 2016)

The best music is psychoactive.  It literally seems to reach playfully or meditatively into my thinking and feeling mind and steer my spirit in some intended direction. I think it can be hard for many to have this relationship with music because a lot of music isn't this evocative to its audience, and not everyone has wired up their brain to experience sound or music so deeply... but for those who have, listening to the right stuff *shivers, hair stands up on back of neck*.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 7, 2016)

It helps me express what I can't seem to regularly express. It's a good exercise, since I play instruments.
 It lets me feel more lively and I can visualize more vividly.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

sometimes it helps me cope with my insomnia and loneliness.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 7, 2016)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> The best music is psychoactive.  It literally seems to reach playfully or meditatively into my thinking and feeling mind and steer my spirit in some intended direction. I think it can be hard for many to have this relationship with music because a lot of music isn't this evocative to its audience, and not everyone has wired up their brain to experience sound or music so deeply... but for those who have, listening to the right stuff *shivers, hair stands up on back of neck*.


wow can someone pinch me? 
I absoulutely know what you mean. I sometimes have eeveen own albumstories coming uncontrolled in front of my minds eye just from the music. Dunno if you know such things too, but its like a next step of what you describe. I personally see or "imagine" it me like a kind of second level of your mind, some music-only world u get it? This "World" sometimes let me feel incredible things what can lead from pain to joy n cheerness lol. Always thought me if theres someone else "seeing" this special place.. i love this feelings and place. 
And to come for the main ask, music not only helped me, it built my curent mind and always helped me reinforce my walls and important parts, you understand? music built me to a statue and this statue is never falling thanks to its powers. 
And yes i completedly and over-100-% failed in hold the comment short.. *Sigh* think thats another of my courses lol


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 7, 2016)

It lets the feeling of constantly wanting to kill yourself flow like a river


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

Wouldn't know all the great people in my life if I didn't listen to or play music. Some of my best experiences (ie., getting to jam with the band I just saw in the artist campgrounds) are because of this. On a more day-to-day basis, it's a source of meditation, inspiration, serenity while at work and entertainment while driving.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 7, 2016)

damn right without online Radio i`d die on the work lol


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> damn right without online Radio i`d die on the work lol


Not to say I don't miss having CD in giant booklets but Pandora's been a real lifesaver. Hard to want to quit when your favorite song is playing.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 7, 2016)

we seem to be on the same wave in this. Miss my CD Walkman from childhood.. i still try make me a little CD-library, but well, in fact they`re more decoration then used :/


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> we seem to be on the same wave in this. Miss my CD Walkman from childhood.. i still try make me a little CD-library, but well, in fact they`re more decoration then used :/



Yeah, basically. Many of the CDs on my computer weren't even mine, or my junkie older brother pawned off all the CDs we had (including mine). If I really LOVE an album, especially local bands, I'll definitely buy a CD to show support.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 7, 2016)

there are local bands on your spot? must be nice.. only thing here is makin noise is the squeeking tyres when someone makes a nightrace on our highway..


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> there are local bands on your spot? must be nice.. only thing here is makin noise is the squeeking tyres when someone makes a nightrace on our highway..



Believe it or not, many of the local bands aren't from my town. It's a big town but surrounded by tons of little villages. That's mainly where they're from, but they all come to the city to play.
But that's true here too. No matter where you go there's either the sound of speeding tires, large trucks on the highway or trains.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 8, 2016)

staring at the wall waiting to feel tired enough to actually sleep is better when Longtime Sunshine is playing


----------



## Clawed (Nov 8, 2016)

Music helps me relax, but in a kind of a weird way. When I listen to music, I don't like doing much else besides; I just concentrate on the music itself and really try to analyze it, and very rarely actually sort of let my mind wander with it. So in that very weird way, it helps me get my mind off things. I suppose having played many instruments throughout my life has brought me to this - not that I'm complaining.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 9, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Believe it or not, many of the local bands aren't from my town. It's a big town but surrounded by tons of little villages. That's mainly where they're from, but they all come to the city to play.
> But that's true here too. No matter where you go there's either the sound of speeding tires, large trucks on the highway or trains.


eeexactly my working atmosphere. got trains on the left, tyres on the right and trucks on up n downride.



MaximusLupis said:


> staring at the wall waiting to feel tired enough to actually sleep is better when Longtime Sunshine is playing


same true for fall in pillow and wait until the dark turns bright again.



Clawed said:


> Music helps me relax, but in a kind of a weird way. When I listen to music, I don't like doing much else besides; I just concentrate on the music itself and really try to analyze it, and very rarely actually sort of let my mind wander with it. So in that very weird way, it helps me get my mind off things. I suppose having played many instruments throughout my life has brought me to this - not that I'm complaining.


thats not weird, thats daily for me. but while wanmder with it, i become this upper described visions, its like the music numbs ne then, and im completely droppin with mind n body in this musics narration. Sometimes odd, but sometimes so amazing what turns out then for me. There r comin incredible pictures or Movies in my mind. Sometimes this eeveen helps me produce a new idea for my sketches ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

It has saved my life a time or two.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

Either makes me hyperactive or depressed. Either way it helps me by changing the mood.


----------

